# How can I add iron to my diet?



## Angie (Jan 4, 2008)

I am jumping the gun here, but I'm looking for ideas to add iron to my diet.

I wont touch liver or mussles or oysters or clams.  I don't like green leafy veggies.  Heck, I don't really like vegetables at all. 

I am starting to not like red meat as much as I used to.

I'm so dang picky.......

I'll see my Dr on 1/18 but I'm thinking I'm anemic...that's the reason I want to boost my iron without taking a pill for it.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow. I must have an overabundance of iron. I love everything you don't like and eat them on a regular basis  I didn't know clams and mussels contained iron, though... Thanks for the info.


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2008)

Cook in a cast iron pan. Also try some of these:

beans, including kidney, lima, navy, black, pinto, soy beans, and lentils

iron fortified whole grains, including cereals, breads, rice, and pasta 

chicken and turkey

nuts

egg yolks

dried fruits, such as raisins, prunes, dates and apricots


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is one site that might help you understand how to boost your iron via diet ... the foods to eat, what not to eat, and how to get the most from what you do eat. 

If you are anemic and if diet alone will not control it, then what's wrong with a pill to suppliment what you're not getting, or blocking, in your diet? Of course if a pill is that distasteful to you ... there is always the old weekly trip to the Dr. for a B-12 shot.


----------



## Angie (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Here is one site that might help you understand how to boost your iron via diet ... the foods to eat, what not to eat, and how to get the most from what you do eat.
> 
> If you are anemic and if diet alone will not control it, then what's wrong with a pill to suppliment what you're not getting, or blocking, in your diet? Of course if a pill is that distasteful to you ... there is always the old weekly trip to the Dr. for a B-12 shot.


 
Thanks for the site.

I am thinking it's a B12 deficiency anyway..I had gastric bypass surgery a few years ago which can lead to the B12 issue.  

I'll take in iron pill if needed...at this point, I'll do what ever it takes to feel better!


----------



## jkath (Jan 5, 2008)

Angie, about 20 years ago, my doctor told me I was anemic. My choice was to either take the Slow FE every day (and deal with the after effects) or eat red meat and potatoes as often as I could.
I figured I'd go the "healthy" way and took the pills. After 2 months I switched, and became truly healthy and much, much happier. To this day, I haven't had to go back to the pills.

Here's a good read on the iron content in potatoes:
http://www.mvproduce.com/spudfacts.html


----------



## Bilby (Jan 5, 2008)

What about smothering some of the good ingredients within a dish, like mixing up shredded spinach in a chicken lasagne as an example or in a soup.  I just spent three hours on Thursday having an iron infusion in hospital, and while I don't suffer any ill effects from the iron, my hand is still bruised from the needle and I can think of lots of better ways to spend my day!!! (Although, I must confess, the midday nap was rather nice!! LOL)


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 5, 2008)

Angie,
I am sure you already checked many websites, I am adding one link just in case.
Iron Rich Foods Can Fortify Your Blood - BloodBook, Blood Information for Life
While is very important to control your iron intake, it is also important to be aware of foods that may inhibit iron absortion.  One of the most significant is TEA, avoid drinking tea with your meals since it contains _tannin _that will reduce your iron intake capability.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, Angie. Here's one more site for good info: WHFoods: iron 

In addition to avoiding foods that inhibit iron absorption, try to eat foods that enhance absorption. Vitamin C helps the body absorb iron; in fact, my GI doctor's nurse told me that it's practically a waste of time to take an iron supplement without a Vitamin C supplement. 

Shrimp is a good source of iron, but the site I cited above doesn't mention clams or mussels as important sources of iron. HTH.


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2008)

Trail mix. My sister is anemic and swears by her trail mix to boost her iron. Doesn't hurt in reducing the bad cholesterol either.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Hint from my children's pediatrician to quickly ascertain if you have anemia---press your fingernail and  release it----it  should immediately go  from white (when you press it) to pink when you release it.  If it doesn't immediately become pink you might be anemic----also if you're bruising  with no good reason anywhere above the abdomen that could be another indicator....definitely get yourself checked out with the doctor and don't put it off


----------



## Angie (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I'm seeing the Dr on the 18th.  I take a multivitamin daily and I just got iron pills today.  I also take b12 daily...and looks like I need to get vitamin C as well.


----------



## srm (Jan 5, 2008)

Cream of Wheat has iron


----------



## Caine (Jan 5, 2008)

Dark green vegetables, such as spinach, swiss charred, kale, etc., and lean red meat.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well,  Angie, do check in with us and let us know what you find out--most blood test results will take at least 3-5 working days----I'm waiting on hearing about a CA125 blood test for ovarian cancer and it's not much fun waiting around.  I know nothing about my mother's side of the family genetics-wise so  I'm chewing my nails.......


----------



## Bilby (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your situation Expatgirl.  Do let us know how it goes. Genetic tests do take a while and can take a couple of weeks depending on what they are testing for. Thinking of you.

Iron levels should be available same day though.


----------



## Claire (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate to tell you this, but one side effect of taking your iron in pill form can be ... constipation.  And it can be painful.  Make sure to drink lots of fluids and eat those vegetables you DO like, and lots of them.


----------



## Angie (Jan 12, 2008)

Claire said:


> I hate to tell you this, but one side effect of taking your iron in pill form can be ... constipation. And it can be painful. Make sure to drink lots of fluids and eat those vegetables you DO like, and lots of them.




Ahhh...yeah....I found that out so I'm supplimenting for that as well!


----------



## letscook (Jan 12, 2008)

My father inlaw used to say if you just eat right you don't need nothing else.
Just work hard and if you need iron suck on nail while you work.

He had alot of sayings: 

It colder out then my dead dogs a**

Hotter then a Witche's T*T .  

Its as fresh as a June Bride.

I could go on but --he was a rough OLe Polack.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2008)

Claire said:


> I hate to tell you this, but one side effect of taking your iron in pill form can be ... constipation.  And it can be painful.  Make sure to drink lots of fluids and eat those vegetables you DO like, and lots of them.



There are different preparation of iron you can try if you have problems with the first one you try. Ferrous sulfate is the most common one out there, but it gives me cramps, so I take ferrous gluconate. HTH.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2008)

letscook said:


> My father inlaw used to say if you just eat right you don't need nothing else.



There are medical conditions and chronic illnesses that make it difficult for some people to absorb as much nutrition from food as they need, so supplements may be necessary. Life is not one-size fits all.


----------



## Caine (Jan 13, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> There are medical conditions and chronic illnesses that make it difficult for some people to absorb as much nutrition from food as they need, so supplements may be necessary. Life is not one-size fits all.


Plus, if you attempt to get all the vitamins and minerals you need from food, you'll soon look like a member of the Soprano "family."


----------



## girdhar (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,
I think spinach and other green vegetables have the  considerable amount of  Iron so can can rely on that .


----------



## Claire (Jan 17, 2008)

lets cook:  cold enough to freeze the balls off of a brass monkey.

I learned the meaning of this when I was a docent at Fort Monroe.  Anyone out there know it?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 17, 2008)

This may be totally untrue and stupid, but my Dad has a condition where he has to much iron in his blood, he goes every other month to get some "filtered out". 
Anyway his Dr. said one thing he should do is stop cooking in cast iron..... maybe then cooking WITH cast iron would help you?


----------



## Bilby (Jan 17, 2008)

Claire said:


> lets cook: cold enough to freeze the balls off of a brass monkey.
> 
> I learned the meaning of this when I was a docent at Fort Monroe. Anyone out there know it?


Yeah - to do with cannons wasn't it?  Pushing the grey matter a bit there though!!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Angie, do you know what your iron count is.  On an average it should be about 12 (your blood report should tell you what it is).  

My iron has always been low.  At one point it was lower than a 2 which means it's non-existent.  

The doctor told me that eating liver or red meat or spinach and other greens will not do me any immediate good.  I had to be on iron supplements and not 1 but 3 of them (350mg).  

The pills make me very ill and they need to be taken with food and it leaves a terrible after taste and my appetite is lost forever after I take it.  

In any case all the iron rich foods will help but only if your iron is slightly lower than average and not extermely under like in my case. 

I can almost feel when the iron drops because I feel weak, dizzy and light headed.  

All the best.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 17, 2008)

Soak a handful chickpea_ (Cicer arietinum) in water _overnight_.

_In morning chew those soaked chickpea and drink that water also.

I have got chronic anaemea .I have increased my haeboglobin level in this way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 17, 2008)

Yakuta said:


> Hi Angie, do you know what your iron count is.  On an average it should be about 12 (your blood report should tell you what it is).
> 
> My iron has always been low.  At one point it was lower than a 2 which means it's non-existent.
> 
> ...



Hi. I just wanted to clarify that 12 is actually the lower limit of normal for women: Anemia Symptoms - Low Hemoglobin, Low Hematocrit, Iron Deficiency Anemia My doctor tells me that when the iron count is lower than 6, you should have a blood transfusion. When you know you're prone to anemia, it's important to keep on top of your blood levels and know what they mean. HTH.


----------



## Claire (Jan 17, 2008)

Bilby, yes.  The brass monkey is the triangle that cannon balls are stacked on (think sort of like on a pool table, but stacked up).  When it gets very cold out, the triangle (brass monkey) contracts, and the cannonballs go flying.  Do not ask me why the triangle is called a brass monkey.  Someone out there know that bit of trivia?


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> This may be totally untrue and stupid, but my Dad has a condition where he has to much iron in his blood, he goes every other month to get some "filtered out".
> Anyway his Dr. said one thing he should do is stop cooking in cast iron..... maybe then cooking WITH cast iron would help you?


Yes cooking with cast iron does help people with low iron levels.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 17, 2008)

suziquzie,
Your comment is correct, cooking with cast iron may help you ingest more (but only trace quantity)
One interesting point of having too much iron in your blood, is that it may not be very healthy. Since Iron oxidizes really fast, it generates easily free radicals that may result in accelerated aging. I read this on a Dr. called Mercola book, I think.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 18, 2008)

They are promoting that men get their iron levels checked at the moment in Oz because to this disease/condition.  Can't find the article for us but this is the condition 
What is Iron Overload? Hemochomatosis - The Truth About Too Much Iron in Your Blood


----------



## JMediger (Jan 18, 2008)

Along with the vitamin C fun fact ... Another bit of info that many people do not realize is that dairy eaten with iron rich foods will block your body from absorbing the iron.  IE ... having cottage cheese or cream based dressing on your spinach salad or covering your broccoli with cheese sauce or drinking that large glass of milk with dinner.  I was told to have the milk or other dairy a while after eating everything else, like a snack later.


----------



## Fancymushroom (Feb 29, 2008)

Try stirring a tbs or two of blackstrap mollases in to some hot water and down it. It is very high in iron and calcium amongst other things, and doesn't involve having to eat!

But I second the beans, espesh pinto, navy, kidney, and chickpeas. Could you try making a fruit smoothie with leafy green veg blended in so you don't really taste it?

Also peanuts are high in iron, as are most dried fruits, so get trailmixing!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Along with the vitamin C fun fact ... Another bit of info that many people do not realize is that dairy eaten with iron rich foods will block your body from absorbing the iron. IE ... having cottage cheese or cream based dressing on your spinach salad or covering your broccoli with cheese sauce or drinking that large glass of milk with dinner. I was told to have the milk or other dairy a while after eating everything else, like a snack later.


 That is good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Mar 6, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Along with the vitamin C fun fact ... Another bit of info that many people do not realize is that dairy eaten with iron rich foods will block your body from absorbing the iron. IE ... having cottage cheese or cream based dressing on your spinach salad or covering your broccoli with cheese sauce or drinking that large glass of milk with dinner. I was told to have the milk or other dairy a while after eating everything else, like a snack later.


 
Thanks!  I never knew that.  I also have anemia and I've been having trouble with it lately.  I've done all the TNT tricks (cast iron, red meat, vit c, etc) and I still feel horrible.  I've never heard about a connection with dairy, but it makes sense based on my recent diet.  

For those taking iron supplements I found that SlowFe and New Chapter to be better ones.  The New Chapter costs about twice as much, but I never have any of the awful side effects that I do with other brans.


----------

